# Twin Turbo W12 Touareg Hits YouTube



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2002)

This trio of videos has been floating around the internet lately, and we love them. Problem is, we can't find any more information about them, and the site the YouTube profile links to is all in Russian. 

*FULL STORY*


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

Whom ever owns this will own the street :laugh:


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

:fap:


----------



## hockeyking7979 (Apr 28, 2011)

that thing is crazy


----------



## truman77 (Feb 14, 2007)

In mother Russia Touareg drives you!


----------



## thatofinthedistance (Apr 1, 2009)

wow! Not much else to say! TTW12 FTW


----------



## almirb20 (Nov 8, 2008)

I think that guy is driving it!


----------



## Bama CC (Jul 26, 2011)

I must has it


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

almirb20 said:


> I think that guy is driving it!


 lol probably 

a whole lot of   . That thing is sick.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lower it.


----------



## VdubTUNA (Aug 17, 2003)

For that amount of engine work, I'll allow the fake fender vent


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## Ervinmudkips (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## j20thgti (Jan 29, 2007)

mad nice! now thats a family car i need :laugh:


----------



## lovethelysholm (Sep 10, 2008)

disgusting. More videos opcorn:


----------



## Max_O (Dec 23, 2003)

Wow, that is friggin ridiculous.....I love it :thumbup:


----------



## XenoLlama (Sep 23, 2002)

It sounds like a VR6's angry god. I want.


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

omg thats bout the beast thing ive ever seen


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

opcorn: Wow


----------



## speeedfrk (Nov 9, 2004)

sick! thats a $hit ton of work there. makes me feel pretty lame driving my V6 touareg and my R32...


----------



## Incarrg60 (Mar 8, 2007)

That thing is so friggin sick, I love the way is sounds reving up. :thumbup::thumbup:for the massive amount of work done on that one. We need more info!!!


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

*Touareg*

"No pain,...no pain."


----------



## Zaedrous (Sep 17, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## vw411king (Jan 13, 2006)

Holy **** that thing is sick!!!


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)




----------



## xXcynicXx (Mar 14, 2006)

XenoLlama said:


> It sounds like a VR6's angry god. I want.


 That is exactly what I was thinking. Dear god, do want!


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

So badass. :heart:


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

I would do very bad things for that vehicle.


----------



## SwitchBlade (Jun 25, 2005)

Any more info? Has anyone contact Dr Evil. This is the machine from Hell.


----------



## BennY- (Jan 4, 2005)

only real touareg!


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

Sounds like a swarm of enormous, angry, ANGRY bees. 

It's so wrong, but I want.


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

love that video


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

Doing it right for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## first9t! (Jul 13, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## ToeBall (May 30, 2010)




----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

ROTFL.... love the w12 turbo... but the jizz in my pants video... good moring...:laugh:


----------



## [email protected]eredFlagVW (Apr 22, 2011)

eace:


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

BEEEEAAAST!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i almost wish i was 5yrs old again so my mother could drive me to work in that thing


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Still ROZAP!


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

dankvwguy said:


> i almost wish i was 5yrs old again so my mother could drive me to work in that thing


 You had a job when you were 5? Man, you are motivated!


----------



## Dj_Flix (Aug 7, 2011)

Like a BOSS!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

I posted in this link where the builder claims a goal of 1500hp.
Scroll down to my 1st post (#11).

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5410443


----------



## jimmyvdubb5 (Apr 3, 2011)

I just had a crisis!! I want soooo bad.


----------



## pablitodub (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

My girlfriend is Russian and she just told me everything there was that u needed to know!


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

ProEFI :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kneedraggin101 (Jan 28, 2009)

ummm dear mother of god! i want!!


----------



## gnukner (Feb 15, 2003)

FFFFUUUUUUUUUUU.........


----------



## ZDespreaux (Aug 5, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL..yet..all that work for an automatic? :banghead:


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

hot damn


----------



## vivalamexico (Dec 29, 2003)

pffff whatever.. my Touareg can do that it just doesn't want to.


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

That thing is sick


----------



## adam the caveman (Sep 9, 2010)

i wonder how many bottles of wodkah they drank over the course of that build.....or maybe they curbed the wodkah habit to afford it. regardless: :facepalm: (fack my life)


----------



## adam the caveman (Sep 9, 2010)

p.s. what the hell is that guy wearing?!?!?!?! rofl :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

That fuggin thing is bad arse.... Holy shiz...


----------



## fahrfast (Feb 20, 2010)

*A new way to re-asphalt to the drive way*

Did you see the tracks that thing laid down in the 2nd vid. Just do a few burnouts in that beast in your driveway and you'll re-sealcoat the thing.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

ToeBall said:


>


 Me too


----------



## vegaspassat (Jun 6, 2007)

you can play snake on the third video...


----------



## ghettojetta20vT (Jul 3, 2005)

WOW That's all a can say. 
oh and vegaspassat, i was just in vegas last week. Great party city to say the least .


----------



## TODRW (Nov 9, 2009)

*.........................?*

Wow, what was on I on here for................... ****!


Oh yeah, AC Delete.... Not as exciting.

Well back to it.......... GREAT FIND!!


----------



## piotrek (Mar 29, 2004)

Is this the same place?

RS7 TT https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weU5U6nXx8o:laugh:


----------

